# برسيل جيل



## dr. amany (21 فبراير 2010)

يا جماعه حد يدلني علي طريقه عمل برسيل جيل او اي صابون سائل للغسالات الأوتوماتيك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد هلطم (1 مارس 2010)

dr. Amany قال:


> يا جماعه حد يدلني علي طريقه عمل برسيل جيل او اي صابون سائل للغسالات الأوتوماتيك وجزاكم الله خيرا


 

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم 
دكتورة امانى انا ان شاء الله هتكلم عن مجموعة من الخلطات الخاصة بالغسالات الاتوماتك والغسالات العادية وذالك فى موضوع كامل انشاء الله قريبا 
واكتب لكم فى هذا الموضوع مايسبب ضررا بالملابس وما هو مفيد 
وذالك مما توصلت الية من نتائج اثناء عملى فى هذا المجال 
وشكرا


----------



## احمد هلطم (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

دكتورة امانى 
يوجد عندى استفسار انتى شغالة فى الحاجات دى ولا شغاله فى حاجة تانية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لو انتى شغالة فى هذا الامر انا ممكن افيدك بما هو اكثر من ذالك 

حتى ولو شغالة فى مجال اخر متعلق بالكيمياء ممكن برده ان شاء الله افيديك فية 

انتى دكتوراة فى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وشكرا


----------



## dr. amany (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أشكرك يا باشمهندس احمد على الاهتمام والرد وأنا دكتوره صيدلانيه أصلا ولكن انا عندي معلومات كيميائيه كثيره عن المنظفات لبدايه عمل مشروع خاص ولكن ليس لي خبره في ذلك واتمنى المساعده من حضرتك في ذلك ( صابون سائل للأيدي -منظفات للأرضيات -صابون سائل للمواعين - صابون سائل غسالات- شامبوهات) فأنا تقريبا أعرف المكونات ينقصني النسب والكميات المناسبه المتجربه والناجحه. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسلام1234 (1 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد هلطم (1 مارس 2010)

dr. Amany قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أشكرك يا باشمهندس احمد على الاهتمام والرد وأنا دكتوره صيدلانيه أصلا ولكن انا عندي معلومات كيميائيه كثيره عن المنظفات لبدايه عمل مشروع خاص ولكن ليس لي خبره في ذلك واتمنى المساعده من حضرتك في ذلك ( صابون سائل للأيدي -منظفات للأرضيات -صابون سائل للمواعين - صابون سائل غسالات- شامبوهات) فأنا تقريبا أعرف المكونات ينقصني النسب والكميات المناسبه المتجربه والناجحه. جزاك الله كل خير


 
انا ممكن اقولك على مقايس الجودة 
كذالك ممكن ادلك على أماكن البيع 
ادخلى على معلومات عن العضو الخاصة بيك ستجدى رسالة 
او معلومات العضو الخاصة بي ستجدى الاميل بتاعى


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يا ريت تفيدونا بهذا المنتج ونكون لكم من الشاكرين سيد احمد


----------



## العجمىى (3 مارس 2010)

اخوانى المفروض ان تعم الفائدة على الكل


----------



## جبريل المصرى (27 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## waelfay (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا اعمل في هذا المجال من 10 سنوات و انا مستعد لاي استشارة او مساعدة


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (28 مارس 2010)

يا ريت والله اخ وائل بالسرعة القصوى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (30 مارس 2010)

dr. Amany قال:


> يا جماعه حد يدلني علي طريقه عمل برسيل جيل او اي صابون سائل للغسالات الأوتوماتيك وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
إن شاء الله أحد من أهل الخبرة يفدنا في هذا الموضوع بسرعة


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (1 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله على شبابنا لازم تكون بنت عشان تردوا ولازم يكون الكلام على الايميل عشان نتكلم فى معلومه 
الله يبارك ياشباب وكان واجب على الاخت امانى تنبيه الاخوة للموضوع بدل من التطرق لمجالات اخرى بالله عليكم الاخت امانى فتحت وضوع برسيل جيل اللى يقدر يتكلم فى الموضوع والكلام فى الملتقى هنا اتعودنا انه لوجه الله مش لوجه بنى ادم ذكر او انثى عشان مانحدش عن الهدف ياريت كلنا نعرف كدا اللى يقدر يتكلم فى الموضوع باستفاضه يامرحب واللى محتاج شىء تانى اظن المكان غلط!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## العجمىى (1 أبريل 2010)

محمد محمود مراد قال:


> بسم الله ماشاء الله على شبابنا لازم تكون بنت عشان تردوا ولازم يكون الكلام على الايميل عشان نتكلم فى معلومه
> الله يبارك ياشباب وكان واجب على الاخت امانى تنبيه الاخوة للموضوع بدل من التطرق لمجالات اخرى بالله عليكم الاخت امانى فتحت وضوع برسيل جيل اللى يقدر يتكلم فى الموضوع والكلام فى الملتقى هنا اتعودنا انه لوجه الله مش لوجه بنى ادم ذكر او انثى عشان مانحدش عن الهدف ياريت كلنا نعرف كدا اللى يقدر يتكلم فى الموضوع باستفاضه يامرحب واللى محتاج شىء تانى اظن المكان غلط!!!!!!!!!!


 والله انت جميل


----------



## د.عماد (1 أبريل 2010)

قال رسول اللة صلى اللة علية وسلم خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة نرجو ان تعم الفائدة للكل رغم اننى لا يهمنى الامر ولكنى افضل ان يستفيد الجميع ولعلها تكون صدقة جارية لناشرها عمل ينتفع بة


----------



## chemicaleng (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
تركيبة مقترحة لمنظف سائل محدود الرغوة 
فى وعاء من الستانلستيل وخلاط ذو سرعة بطيئة ضع التالى 

1- 8 كجم فاتى اسيد من زيت جوز الهند المعالج 
2- 25 كجم ماء 
3- 5 كجم محلول هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم ( تركيز 40 % ) 
ويتم التقليب عند حرارة حوالى 50 درجة مؤية حتى يصبح المحلول رائق ومتجانس ثم اضف التالى بنفس الترتيب 
4- 4 كجم مشتت لا تشاردى ( غير ايونى ) 
5- 1.7 كجم مونوايثانول امين 
6- 4 كجم صوديوم سلفونات الكيل بنزين 
7- 1 كجم اثيلين داى امين تترا اسيتك اسيد (EDTA) 
8- 8 كجم هيدروتروب ( sodium p-toluenesulfonate ) 
9- 10 كجم صوديوم تريبولى فوسفات او تيترا بوتاسيوم بيروفوسفات 
10 - 10 كجم محلول سيلكات بوتاسيوم تركيز 40 % 
11- 0.2 كجم منصع ضوئى 
ثم يضاف لهم ( مع الاستمرار فى التقليب ) 
12 - 20 كجم عبارة عن محلول مكون من ( 2 كجم سى ام سى مذابين فى 18 كجم من الماء ) 

سيكون المنتج اشبة باللوشن ولكن يمكن استعمال الاضافة رقم 12 مكونة من ( 20 كجم من محلول 5 % من ال بى فى بى بدلا من استعمال السى ام سى مما سيعطى المنتج شكل رائق ) 

واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا.
معذرة فى حده كلامى لكن يشهد الله ان هذه التصرفات لا ننسبها الى انفسنا بل لقد علمها لنا هذا الملتقى المحترم 
ولست شيئً حتى اعُدل على احداً منكم بل الجميع افضل منى . فى الحقيقه انا فقط استفيد ولا اقدم شىء وجزى الله من يقدمون لنا الكثير من المعلومات عنا كل الخير ... فقط اقترح ان تكون هذه الصفحات التى تحمل اسم برسيل جيل موسوعه لهذا المنتج الجديد حيث يُعد ثورة فى عالم المنظفات وان نجحت تجربته بالفعل قد يقلب سوق المساحيق رأساً على عقب . حدثنى احدمندوبى شركه برسيل عن المنتج وكيفيه استخدامه بصراحه رائحته جامده جدا وانا اتمنى يكون فعال فى الغسيل ايضا لانى مجربتوش لكن لو نجح هايكون تغيير شكل السوق بالفعل .........
وصدقونى يااخوانى احنا معظمنا اصحاب مشروعات صغيرةمحلات اومصانع صغيرة وكلنا كل يوم نتعلم الكثير واخيرا اقول ان حتى من سيتوقف منا عن العمل فى المجال اظن انه سيوفر على منزله الكثير نتيجه علمه بخريطه المنظفات الان. 
لذا ادعو الجميع واعلم ان العباقرة بيننا كثيرون فلنجتهد حتى نصل الى تركيبه سائله مماثله لبرسيل جيل وبالتوفيق للجميع فى العمل وفى الحياه . اللهم اسعد كل يتيم فى هذا اليوم قولوا امين وما ادراكم واليتم.


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أبريل 2010)

الأخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الحرص للاستفادة ولكن يرجى حسن الظن باخواننا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> تركيبة مقترحة لمنظف سائل محدود الرغوة
> فى وعاء من الستانلستيل وخلاط ذو سرعة بطيئة ضع التالى
> 
> ...


 ممتن لك اخى وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## chemicaleng (5 أبريل 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> ممتن لك اخى وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم لا شكر على واجب ( واللة سنسئل عن علمنا يوم الحساب )

اللة الموفق


----------



## dr. amany (5 أبريل 2010)

على فكره يا جماعه انا حتى الان لم اعرف الطريقه . واللي عنده معلومه مفيده يدلنا عليها واللي معندوش فالسكوت افضل. وان بعض الظن اثم . وشكرا


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (5 أبريل 2010)

dr. Amany قال:


> على فكره يا جماعه انا حتى الان لم اعرف الطريقه . واللي عنده معلومه مفيده يدلنا عليها واللي معندوش فالسكوت افضل. وان بعض الظن اثم . وشكرا


 اظن فى اسلوب احسن من كدا خاصه الانسان اللى بيكون ليه طلب معقول دى صيغه لطلب حاجه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## dr. amany (6 أبريل 2010)

اللى يقدر يتكلم فى الموضوع باستفاضه يامرحب واللى محتاج شىء تانى اظن المكان غلط!!!!!!!!!!




بدون تعليييييييييييييييييييييييييييق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (6 أبريل 2010)

ياريت ياجماعة استهدوا بالله ومفيش حاجة تستاهل الكلام ده
صلوا على النبى


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (7 أبريل 2010)

هو عموما طبع الانثى الكيد ومفهوم الكيد هو خناق ذباب الوجه ولا يسعنى سوى التأكيد على قول الاخت الدكتورة امانى لكن مع الفارق انى (بستأذن) اللى يقدر يفيد فى موضوع البرسيل جيل ياجماعه لانه فعلا هايمثل نقله باذن الله فى سوق المنظفات وان شاء الله الصفحه دى تكون الافاده منها بموضوع البرسيل جيل ويؤجر المساهمين في العمل وينفع المنتفعين بمعرفته وجزى الله المساهمين كل الخير حتى لا تكون الصفحه مجالا للردح


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (6 يونيو 2010)

استاذ chemicaleng يا ريت الأسماء التجارية 
الله يكتر خيرك على كل شيء


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (12 يونيو 2010)

والله ياريت احد يطلعنا عالطريقة ومشكورين


----------



## احمد هلطم (24 يونيو 2010)

المفروض يكون فيه أدب فى الحوار

دة اسلوب سىء جدا


----------



## مدام سماح (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فى انتظار ردودكم اخوانى الكرام لتفيدونا فى هذا السياق فالمساحيق غالية جدا ولو صنعناها ولو لانفسنا بالمنزل سوف نوفر الكثير.
جزاكم الله خير ونفع بكم


----------



## باب البحر (20 مايو 2011)

ما رأي الإخوة المهندسين .. في عمل صابون سائل عادي جدا (سلفونيك -صودا كاوية - رائحة - بدون لون أو لون خفيف جدا - تكسابون - تايلوز)

ثم إضافة مانع للرغوة و بلانك فور للخلطة ؟؟


----------



## رحمه4 (21 مايو 2011)

جزا الله خيرا كل الاخوه المشاركين بفاعليه شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## باب البحر (22 مايو 2011)

باب البحر قال:


> ما رأي الإخوة المهندسين .. في عمل صابون سائل عادي جدا (سلفونيك -صودا كاوية - رائحة - بدون لون أو لون خفيف جدا - تكسابون - تايلوز)
> 
> ثم إضافة مانع للرغوة و بلانك فور للخلطة ؟؟


 
و ماذا عن إضافة ماء البلسم؟


----------



## احمد ابويوسف (8 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
جزا الله خيرا كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع
ولكن رجاء ان تكتب الاسما ء بالمصطلح المعروف في السوق 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد ابويوسف (8 أبريل 2012)

احمد هلطم قال:


> انا ممكن اقولك على مقايس الجودة
> كذالك ممكن ادلك على أماكن البيع
> ادخلى على معلومات عن العضو الخاصة بيك ستجدى رسالة
> او معلومات العضو الخاصة بي ستجدى الاميل بتاعى


المفروض ان المنتدى هنا لاكساب المعلومات للجميع مش للاميل الخاص 
ولا ايه رايك يا عم احمد هلطم


----------



## matrix2022 (13 أبريل 2012)

مساء الفل يا جماعه هل هناك جديد فى تلك التركيبه ؟؟؟


----------



## رحمه4 (4 مايو 2012)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله انا فى حاجه ماسه للتركيبه


----------



## Teknovalley (14 مايو 2012)

يا جماعة بعيد عن الخناقات اللي مالهاش لازمة النهاردة جايبلكم تركيبة ان شاء الله هتلاقوها ممتازة 
الاول دي المكونات و النسب بتاعتها 

Material%SLS N7016Semasole4Coconut Fatty acid K388KD1BP42NaCl0.5Color0.01Preservative0.2Perfume0.5H2O67.79
و اللي عايز الشرح لازم يدفع ....... 
يعني مش هاشرح غير لما نقول ... اللهم صلي على محمد و على ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم و على ال ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد


----------



## Teknovalley (14 مايو 2012)

بصراحة المادة رقم 3 مالقتهاش في السوق فاضطريت اركبها عندي و هي مش صعبة يعني .... المسألة انك تكون عارف رقم التصبن لزيت جوز الهند و هو 255 لأن ببساطة المادة دي عبارة عن تفاعل زيت جوز الهند مع هيدروكيد البوتاسيوم و الاتنين متوفرين في السوق .... حضرتك هتجيب كيلو زيت جوز هند و 255 جرام هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم قشور و يتم اذابة الاخير في نصف لتر ماء بارد في وعاء مناسب و نضع الزيت في الخلاطة و رفع درجة حرارته الى 50 درجة مئوية و نحرص على ان يكون المحلول في نفس درجة الحرارة ثم يتم اضافة المحلول الى الزيت مع التقليب المستمر الى أن يبدأ القوام في الغلظ تبدأ في إضافة 2.8 لتر ماء في درجة حرارة 52 درجة مئوية الى الخلاطة ببطء مع استمرار التقليب من 10 - 15 دقيقة ثم تترك الخليط ليبرد قليلاً ثم يعبأ في وعاء مناسب ليتم استخدامه بعد ذلك في التركيبة بتاعتنا


----------



## Teknovalley (14 مايو 2012)

طريقة التركيب كالاتي:
يتم اذابة التكسابون في ثلاثة اضعاف وزنه من الماء ثم اذابة السيمسول في ثلاثة اضعاف وزنه ماء في وعاء آخر ثم اضافة الاخير الى التكسابون مع التقليب المستمر على سرعة بطيئة لتجنب الرغوة الزائدة ثم اضافة باقي المكونات تباعاً ماعدا كلوريد الصوديوم فيتم اضافته في اخر مرحلة و عند الحاجة اليه كمغلظ للقوام ..... لو فيه اي استفسار انا تحت امركم


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (14 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير ممكن أستخدم زيت جوز هند لامائي*


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (14 مايو 2012)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## Teknovalley (15 مايو 2012)

اكيد الزيت اللي هتستخدمه لامائي و الله الموفق


----------



## atef7000 (15 مايو 2012)

الأخ الكريم لو درجة الحرارة زادت عن 50 درجة يحصل حاجة لأنى معنديش مقياس للحرارة أو أعمل ماء مغلى وأسيبه يبرد شوية بالنسبة لتحضير جوز الهند


----------



## Teknovalley (15 مايو 2012)

أولاً يا اخي الكريم ممكن تشتري ترمومتر كبير من محلات مستلزمات الكليات العملية و ده رخيص جداً اما موضوع زيادة درجة الحرارة او انخفاضها فده مهم لاتمام التفاعل بين الحمض الدسم الموجود في الزيت و القاعدة لتكوين الملح اللي احنا عايزينه ... القصد ان الاتنين يكونوا في نفس درجة الحرارة اثناء الاضافة أما زيادة درجة حرارة زيت جوز الهند عن 50 درجة فلا يؤثر على خصائص الزيت


----------



## atef7000 (15 مايو 2012)

ألف شكر ياأخى الكريم


----------



## الجعفرى (23 مايو 2012)

رحمك الله يا مهندس المهدى بكر كان لا يبخل بأدق المعلومات وبالاسماء التجارية وكان لة شرح يفهمة القاصى والدانى


----------



## Teknovalley (24 مايو 2012)

اللهم أمين .... اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا و انفعنا بما علمتنا و زدنا علماً


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (30 مايو 2012)

أخى يرجى اعادة الطريقة بالتفصيل خطوة خطوة مع ذكر الأخطاء المتوقعة اللتى قد تحدث لمن يعمل ذلك للمرة الأولى


----------



## ياسر عبد الرازق مص (4 أبريل 2013)

جزيل الشكر و التقدير أرجو كتابة المركبات بالعربى حتى يتم الإستفادة للجميع


----------



## د.عماد (18 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم اللة كل الخير


----------



## اياد القبانى (12 مايو 2013)

ازاى العطر بيثب فى المنظفات زى الداونى والبرسيل جل


----------

